# Reel Spear-it Report for Thursday



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Went down to Destin Wednesday night and had supper (sushi) with Richard and crew. Stayed down there to insure an early start. Pushed off at 0530. Cold ain't the word for what it was. Ice all over the boat. Headed out to some spots south of Destin. Seas were a tad choppy going out. Arrived first spot. Found a good mark and started fishing. Couldn't get a jig in the water without a juvie aj or bonita getting on. Lost count on how many they caught. Managed a few scamp and moved on. Next spot produced a couple of very nice red grouper and more scamp and gag. Then it happened, the bane of our trip. A ripping current was already making it difficult, then....lo and behold....4 million big red snapper moved in. So much for jigging, fishing too. Moved into shallower water over some live bottom. Snapper, snapper, snapper....good ones too. May as well went home at lunch. But, we gave it a damn good try. Still managed a fair catch. My thanks to Richard for being a wonderful host. The crew was fun to fish with too. All in all, a good day. Seas were calm from afternoon on. Nice rid it too.

Wade










Art with a couple nice Red Grouper










Some of the fish










The ride......


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Was that y'all launching at Joe's one day.. big tan/gray (can't remember which)Everglades? I know it said "Spear It" on the side but I don't remember the rest of the name..Anyway, Scott saidif he won the lottery, he wanted THAT boat. lol.

Nice report. We had the Red Snapper invasion problem yesterday too.. butALL day, EVERY spot.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Wade. Thanks for posting.Looks like you guys got some good eats out of it anyways.

Scott


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

It was a tough bite out deep also.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (1/23/2009)*Was that y'all launching at Joe's one day.. big tan/gray (can't remember which)Everglades? I know it said "Spear It" on the side but I don't remember the rest of the name..Anyway, Scott saidif he won the lottery, he wanted THAT boat. lol.
> 
> Nice report. We had the Red Snapper invasion problem yesterday too.. butALL day, EVERY spot.




That is the boat....


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

nice! Wade, how did you like the ride in that Everglades 350? I have someone here in Texas looking at one pretty hard and just wondered what you thought of it compared to other 36' or so Center Consoles.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Exellent ride. Very good layout too. Storage everywhere. Kinda heavy so it's stable. Had 6 total onboard yesterday and had plenty of room. Handles very easy too.....


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Job Wade

Wish you had called me. I took the viking out and found some fish down west. Call me if you go again and I can give you a heads up on where we were. We ended up with 5 gags(one almost 50) limit of good jacks and some other trash. South has not been good for me lately. Tons of small jacks down that way. Great job as always brother. Give me a call stranger.


----------



## wahoowacker01 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wadester ltnc gimme a call some time, lost the cell phone deer hunting and now Yahoo People search and white pages say your 32 and living in Jacksonville. {we both know the only 32 you have seen in 10+ years is a Grady White}


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

what are those red tails at the bottom of the cooler? Hmmm....... Redfish are tasty!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *rodfather (2/7/2009)*what are those red tails at the bottom of the cooler? Hmmm....... Redfish are tasty!


Mingos....


----------

